# Agh.....i've about had it with directv!!!



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

:wits-end:Well let's start at the beginning.....A few months ago we got disconnected from DirecTV due to a missed payment; thats understandable. We were having problems with our bank acct due to early auto-withdraws from a certain loan company. We fixed that problem and a few months later after saving; paid off and reconnected our DirecTV.

Here is the problem. Within those few months that we were disconnected they sent us boxes to return the our HD-DVR receiver, and our standard receiver in our bedroom. My wife called and told them that we plan on paying and turning our service back on, so we'd like to keep the receivers. There was no problem or anything from the Directv CSR.

In April my wife called to pay and have the service restored. Everything I thought was fine. We didn't have any problems or anything and I was excited. We had been stuck with standard tv stations for 2 months and got tired of watching the same 5 local channels....Everything was fine until I tried to use the DVR. It showed that it recorded the show, but when I pressed "play"; a black screen popped up and asked "Do you want to keep this recording". I called DirecTV and they said that its a software issue. They told me that it could be repaired in a week or so.

In May we called to have a new line ran into another room, since my recently divorced sister moved in. They said that we would have to pay $235 (REDICULOUS!!!) just to run the line; which they says is due to our past status with DirecTV. Then it took 2 weeks for the installer to come out and run the cable. When he came; he acted pissed that it was a complete install, and had a total attitude. I think it was all due to it being the fact that he didn't show til 4pm and he thought it was a quick reciever install and was planning on going home early. UHHH; READ THE ORDER ASSHOLE!!!!

Anyway 2 days after the install; my sister decided to move out and now we are stuck with the bill..(thats a different story). We get our bill in May that says there is a credit and a zero balance, basically saying we dont have to pay anything, so we don't. Yesterday we got a bill saying we owe for two months. 

UGH, now what?!!

My wife calls to find out whats going on, and come to find out one of the many times we called about the receiver, the tech found something funny on our acct. The funny thing he found was that we were given a "credit" to start our service back up. The CSR at the time of reinstatement told my wife that its the only way they could do it, by giving a "credit". Well now that credit wasn't a credit and now they want us to pay; like we skipped a payment or else we will get disconnected...AGAIN!!!!!

Now we are teetering on either "taking it up the " and paying it; staying with Directv after paying over $800 in less than 3 months to them, or pay a start-up fee going with Dish Network or.....ugh Mediacom (I hate Mediacom).

:wits-end:What do you think????


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Switch to Dish Network... :bigsmile:


----------



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

I would switch to Dish Network (which I had before DirecTV), but I called them this morning, and they told me I would have to pay $250 deposit to start up, and the monthly payment is $15 per month more than what I am paying.

Cable is totally out too, since they are the only cable company in our area. They monopolized our area and have a "no compete" clause agreement with the county. They also like to start rate hikes every 6 months to a year.

So it looks as if we are either going to stay, or do like I did a couple of months ago.....Antenna and 5 local channels!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Try calling them back and say you have Direct but are thinking of changing if they can do you a good deal. You never know....


----------



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> Try calling them back and say you have Direct but are thinking of changing if they can do you a good deal. You never know....


I called them back and did as you said. As I thought; they would not budge! With the economy the way it is today; companies are not giving any deals.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, that is unusual. I hope you get it worked out.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Once a subscriber, always a subscriber with Dish. They will not give out a 'new customer' deal to any former subscriber. And if you have had issues with Dish in the past, they will ask for an up front fee. I was a Dish sub for 8 years. Switched to DirecTV and on a whim, called Dish to see what kind of deal they could offer me. I'm still with DirecTV. :bigsmile:

You should have run the rg6 cable yourself and saved yourself a lot of money and a lot of heartache. As for the issues with DirecTV csr's, they have a system. If you pay your bill on time, have autopay setup, subscribe to a higher tier package, etc. they tend to cut you slack at times. I'm certain it's the same with Dish. Except you have to talk to someone from India usually. 

So, pay your bill on time and be a good customer, and you will reap the benefits. When the switch to mpeg4 came around, DirecTV gave me 2 HD-DVR's free of charge and a new dish. Why? Cause I'm a good customer. :bigsmile:

Also, you may want to read the rules. 



> ABSOLUTELY NO vulgar or obscene language, no cursing, not even mild profanity is allowed... even acronyms for profane language are to be avoided... we want to be squeaky clean! If it resembles a bad word, do not include it in your thread or post, use another word.
> 
> Swearing is absolutely prohibited and this includes using words like "Lord" or "God" in vain... as well as phrases like "Oh-My-God", "Good Lord", "Holy Jesus", etc. Acronyms, synonyms and euphemisms are not to be used to replace swear words... for example, O-M-G is an acronym for Oh-My-God, d-a-r-n is a euphemism for d-a-m-n, Gosh is a euphemism for God... and others that are similar such as c-r-a-p and SOB. Please avoid these, as we do not wish to cause anyone any offense. We do not censor the words "God" or "Hell" because they are used in many movie titles, however, we will not allow them to be used to swear or in a profane manner.
> 
> ...


That's what the 'moos' are in your post. It'd be a good idea to edit them out!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I went from DirecTV/USSB to Dish, back to DirecTV, then to VOOM :yikes: and back to Dish. I got deals every time. They may do a better job of keeping up with addresses now than they used to, but you could try your wife's name, that is if you are married. :whistling:


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX (Sep 13, 2007)

I've had Dish and Direct and I had good service but I was really tired of paying $60 a month for the 3 channels I actually watched. I canceled it this year and I ran a Winegard antenna. For the most part I'm happy with the choice...I get free HD and I know I'll never go back to Dish or Direct!


----------

